# Yellow Throw Up Question



## Stone Free (Aug 17, 2011)

I think the yellow part is fine. Whenever our girl throws up it's usually yellow and similar in consistency as you described, but we can usually tell why she threw up. It will either be because she ate some grass outside or chewed the bark off of a stick, or sometimes she'll eat her food too fast and not chew it and that will cause her to puke, but I don't know if she's ever just done it randomly...have you checked it for grass blades or fur or anything?


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

When Jaro vomits yellow foamy stuff it is on an empty stomach but almost always there is also something in it like a rock, that he should not have eaten.


----------



## murrke03 (Jan 6, 2012)

thanks for the reply. there was some of her fur in it so I think that might be the case. 

When I say randomly I probably mean its just that we have no knowledge of her eating like trash or something. So I guess randomly isn't quite the right word.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

Well when my late golden did that it was usually related to a food allergy. I have noticed Molly does this also and she also has food issues.


----------



## Jane's Farley (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi,

I'm very new to this forum. I have been debating whether to post this reply. I apologize if it is inappropriate 

My Golden started throwing up occasionally, seemingly for no reason. It would happen once a month or so. There was never any food in it, just yellow bile. Other than that, he was fine. 

About 2 months later, he went in for his annual exam. Everything seemed fine. Annual blood work done and completely normal.

A couple of weeks later, he started vomiting more frequently so back to the Vet. We put him on a bland diet and he was fine for 2 weeks

Well, the vomiting returned and again back to the Vet.

After more testing and hospitalization he was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer.

We lost him in May. He was almost 10.

Again, I apologize if I am being an alarmist


----------



## murrke03 (Jan 6, 2012)

Jane's Farley said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm very new to this forum. I have been debating whether to post this reply. I apologize if it is inappropriate
> 
> ...


I am assuming pancreatic cancer is something that normally occurs in older dogs? 



I appreciate all the replies. I think it may be her eating her own fur and the empty stomach. We have noticed she has been eating some recently (more our mistake as we have been lazy on the vacuuming). Plus she may have been a little stressed from her bath experience haha.


----------



## fnpnurse82 (Aug 3, 2012)

*Vomiting*

When dogs vomit bile, which they sometimes do just as humans can, it is yellowish and can be foamy. Both my dogs do this. Sometimes it happens when they get into the garden and eat things from out there, or sometimes it happens when they have been outside a long time and come in and drink a lot of water too fast, or it may be another reason. Sometimes they just get into things they shouldn't and don't know any better. Every couple of months does not sound like a big deal.
About the pancreatic cancer. Vomiting is one of the things that often happens with pancreatic cancer because of a tumor causing an obstruction of one of the ducts. Just as when humans vomit, we don't take it as a sign of pancreatic cancer, you shouldn't take it as a sign of pancreatic cancer in a dog. There would be other signs and it would become obvious. All dogs vomit sometimes so I really wouldn't worry.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Could be a stress reaction, as you said. 

Ben has vomited yellow bile a couple of times when we slept really late and he was late getting breakfast. The only other time was when he managed to swallow half a peach pit. That didn't sit well at all. 

Jane's farley: thank you for sharing your story. It may be rare, but it is good to know that sometimes the situation really is serious. I think if it becomes frequent, it definitely is a good idea to get to a vet.


----------



## murrke03 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice. 

I am def. paranoid (probably can see by some past threads of mine) haha. But its great to come on here and get some great opinions. 

She seems to be acting fine now so I think it was either stress or fur eating or empty stomach. And probably a mixture of them all.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

My former cocker spaniel had GERD(gastric esophageal reflux disease). She would be going along in her day and all of a sudden, just randomly vomit a small amount.


----------

